# Advice about starting an IEA team?



## neigh45 (Nov 20, 2011)

So my friends and I want to start an IEA (interscholastic equestrian association) hunt seat team but we have no idea where to start. There aren't any teams in our state (IL) yet. The barn we all currently ride at wouldn't be able to do it because its not a hunter jumper barn. We have wanted ad's posted on horse and local classifides ad's but no luck so far. Does anybody else have any idea about how to find a coach? Any help would be greatly appreciated  (I hope this is in the right spot.. I'm new so I'm sorry if I made a mistake :lol


----------



## BravadoThePony (Nov 7, 2011)

I would suggest looking at IEA's website, Interscholastic Equestrian Association for middle and secondary school students.
I don't want to be a party pooper, but if there are no other teams in your state, where would you show? If there are no other teams in your state then you would have no shows in your area, you wouldn't have regionals, etc.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

The riders themselves can't start up an IEA team, it has to be up to a sponsoring barn/trainer who sees a need.

IEA competitors don't ride their own horses, the horses are provided by the barn sponsoring the event.

You have to be affiliated with a team in order to ride in IEA events, so if there aren't any teams in your state, you don't really have any options.


----------



## neigh45 (Nov 20, 2011)

We have plenty of teams nearbyish in our zone, just not our exact stat. And we have read all rules and have a group in interested riders just no coach yet which is half the battle. Really I'm just seeking advice on how to find a coach. Its not impossible is it?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Have you approached any barns to inquire about them being a sponsoring barn/coach? Since IEA teams host shows, you'll need to ride with a particular barn, and that barn will need to have horses available for shows. 

What are _you_ bringing to the table to offer someone in order to use their facilities/horses? It has to be beneficial to everyone involved, not just because you as a youngster want it to happen.


----------



## neigh45 (Nov 20, 2011)

I've posted wanted ads on different ad sites but I haven't contacted any barn yet. I would feel kind of weird just outright asking for something when they don't already offer it. I don't want to seem rude or anything.

And cash would be one thing. I wouldn't expect lessons to be given out. I would think this would also draw attention to the barn. Most people around here have never heard of the IEA and when I told them about it they thought it sounded really cool and people are really interested. So theres one thing that all other barns around here wouldn't have.


----------

